# Durban Poison x Cindy99



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 15, 2006)

*Here we go folks. Yet another strain gifted from a friend. This one is kinda funny because we can't really tell what it smells like yet but this lady packs a punch. Taste like lemon or something not sure. This lady is just loaded with trichromes and 2 or 3 hits and your set for a few hours. Rated on a scale from 1 to 10 this lady also gets a 7 1/2 to 8. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, TBG, you always have some killer nugs...i'm starting to envy you...lol.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 15, 2006)

Dude! You've done it again!

Nice sparkly bud, man!

Made a mess sniffin my screen!


----------



## wikkedsun (May 24, 2007)

i had a cindy 99 x panama red that produced nugs that smelled like a candy store


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 24, 2007)

Wow, thats gorgeous.


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 26, 2007)

Yea just Durban Poison will always be one of my favorites. DP was the type of strain I smoked for my first time ever. Mhmmmmhmm. Goodness. :aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Dude! You've done it again!
> 
> Nice sparkly bud, man!
> 
> Made a mess sniffin my screen!



I know this thread is 6 months old... But that is just helarious!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

yeh now nervina seeds is sending out south African Durban poison x with sunk #1 with every order


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks very promising, i can almost taste it through the computer!


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 18, 2007)

she does look tasty


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think tried once DP and it was amazing. It is a sativa isn't it?


----------

